# Anfängerfreundliche graphische Oberfläche



## Battleju (15. Mrz 2017)

Hi,
Ich suche einen Weg um einfache 2d Spiele graphisch Darstellen zu können. Dabei soll Einsteigerfreundlichkeit im Vordergrund stehen. Könnte mir jemand gute Engines oder andere Möglichkeiten etwas graphisch darzustellen nennen?


----------



## Viktim (20. Mrz 2017)

Auch hier kann ich nur wieder dieses http://www.ralf-bauer.org/java/tutorial/Tutorial.zip Tutorial empfehle, das hat jemand aus dem Forum hier gemacht und Ich fands echt gut.
Bestimmt merkt gleich wieder das halbe Forum an, das Swing alt ist und nicht mehr benutzt werden sollte, aber ich fands echt gut, um grundlegende Dinge beim Programmieren von Spielen zu verstehen.


----------



## Jardcore (20. Mrz 2017)

Viktim hat gesagt.:


> Bestimmt merkt gleich wieder das halbe Forum an, das Swing alt ist und nicht mehr benutzt werden sollte


Boar Swing ist doch alt und sollte nicht mehr benutzt werden !!!111eins!!elf


----------



## Blender3D (20. Mrz 2017)

Jardcore hat gesagt.:


> Boar Swing ist doch alt und sollte nicht mehr benutzt werden !!!111eins!!elf


C ist noch älter!  lol


----------

